
Money wins Elections - eevilspock
http://letsfreecongress.org/
======
En_gr_Student
No politician is going to vote for this. They will be voting against their
buyers. This means that next election, their campaigns don't get funded.

------
novia
I tried to sign but a security issue with the site prevented it.

------
savethefuture
Money doesn't always win, look at the most recent.

